# Fish house replacement tarps



## fishingfreak

I was wondering if anybody knew of a web site or a sporting good store that sells replacement tarps for the ESKIMO QUICK FLIP II fishhouse. I have done several internet searches and came up empty handed. Thanks


----------



## Norm70

is your tarp worn out or did it malfunction. i got a free one last yr after my otter house broke a zipper after 2 weeks.

anyway just search the internet until you find a customer service number for eskimo. usually the best place to go is right to the source.


----------



## Norm70

http://www.geteskimo.com/foundations/store_getEskimo/locate_parts.asp

found this site sounds like its your best bet!


----------



## fishingfreak

Thanks for your help Norm70! After doing some more searching I did find the web site you posted. Problem is they want about as much for the tarp as a new fish house. My tarp never wore out, the mice got to it and chewed up the tarp (my own fault). Anyway I see your from Oakes ND, I am org. from Velva, do you remember state Class B football from 1983? :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude

ff,

When the mice got to mine a few years ago, I used the patch's from Wal-Mart that are iron on. They have held with no problems. Not even -40 with 50 mph winds on Devils Lake could rip them off. Even had the color of my canvas.


----------



## fishingfreak

Thanks MSG Rude, may have to give that a try. Sounds like a cheaper easier fix.


----------



## willythekid

I think msg hit it on the head with the cheap iron-on stuff but I would also get some of that tent epoxy stuff to seal the edges... should be set.


----------



## MSG Rude

The thing that I did different though is I put a patch on the inside and the outside of the hole. Made a sandwich of it so to speak. This way, in the middle where there is no material for the adhesive to adhere to, the two pieces meeting gave it something to glue to. Might be an over-kill but I didn't want a huge hole in the -40 temps that I fish in.

Also, I know clean my ice-house out of ALL bait and food pieces after I got several holes thanks to those buggers. Also, I had a candy bar in my pocket of my Carhart and they drilled right through the pocket material to get to it. Darn me for forgetting it in there!


----------



## Norm70

rude is right. i did that to an old ice house and it worked well. i would also check out some canvas repair guys in the area. they can do wonders.

tent epoxy works very well for sealing all ice houses and also works well for ground blinds too, if you are the deer hunting type.

oh and i am not orginally from oakes i am from havana, nd went to sargent central and i 1983 i was about 3 yrs old. so a little before my time. :beer:


----------



## fishingfreak

Thanks for all your help guys, I think I will try the patches, may have to hit Wally World this weekend. Then again I may be out on the ice this weekend, some of the small lakes here in west central MN may have enough ice on them to venture out. Can't wait for hard water fishing! :beer:


----------



## tjungroth

If you need a great patch here is the one I used 
Its called the Black hole Patch just peel and stick, its on through out te cold no mess and you can take it with you
Go to this web site http://www.justasign.com and look up patches
good luck


----------

